# Unbox description should include actors' names



## javabird (Oct 13, 2006)

When browsing Unbox Downloads on my Tivo, the description needs to give the actors' names. (I've noticed sometimes they are there, and sometimes they are not.) 

This is really important, since there are often various versions of a movie with the same name! I shouldn't have to get up and go to my computer and do research before I decide to buy or rent.


----------

